# President interuppting Sunday night...



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TV at10:30???

What's up?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

In the middle of Trumps show??? (a little late night levity)

But he's got our attention.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I've got the MSBC live feed pulled up, they were just doing tests etc.

It will be shortly.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I have just heard that OBL has been killed. If this is true, that would explain the late night statement.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm hearing OBL too. It could be a real summer this year. If he is dead the ME could go crazy


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah, I see Fox making that statement... stealing the Presidents thunder???


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Apparently, Don Rumsfeld tweeted it.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

deaconjim said:


> Apparently, Don Rumsfeld tweeted it.


House Intelligence Committee has apparently tweeted it as well.

Unless OBL's death is supposed to be the trigger to unleash attacks here in the United States, I'm not sure why this warrants the various military elements going into high alert.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I guess we'll see. This should be a relatively short statement, I hope it doesn't get politicized.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Ernie said:


> House Intelligence Committee has apparently tweeted it as well.
> 
> Unless OBL's death is supposed to be the trigger to unleash attacks here in the United States, I'm not sure why this warrants the various military elements going into high alert.


Can you imagine the fallout if there was a retaliatory attack and there wasn't an alert?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Do you think they have his body?


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Keep the info coming! Can't turn on the tv right now (everyone asleep) so I am using my phone. Hanging out here for more info.......


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Any bets? Inside Pakistan?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Think this will focus anything back on the War on Terror? April was the deadliest month in Iraq "Remember that place?" since 2009.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I've been told it happened a week ago by a missle....

they had to wait for a dna test to confirm before announcing



heard this by a military friend


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Just heard that they have his body.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

NickieL said:


> I've been told it happened a week ago by a missle....
> 
> they had to wait for a dna test to confirm before announcing


Did you know about it before tonight Nickie?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

yes but didn;t want to start a rumor so I kept quiet


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> I'm hearing OBL too. It could be a real summer this year. If he is dead the ME could go crazy


Really? I don't know... I just don't see that myself. Al Queda is sort of like the Tea Party (not a derogatory statement) I think. I don't think it's nearly centralized and all pushing on a common front.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

NickieL said:


> yes but didn;t want to start a rumor so I kept quiet


I understand... but dog gone girl... that's pretty sharp.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Since there is a body... there must have been boots on the ground there... right?


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Big whoop. They could have waited until 11pm news to announce it. It was mid sentence of critical info on the show I was watching. Really could have waited a few more minutes. He still would have been dead at 11pm.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

btw... 10 years now. 3 of my kids have known a world with no trade towers and where OBL was always enemy number 1.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Unless OBL's death is supposed to be the trigger to unleash attacks here in the United States, I'm not sure why this warrants the various military elements going into high alert.


Do you believe it _won't_ trigger at the very least attempts at retaliation? I'd say if there was any time to raise the alert levels it is now. His followers will not be pleased. Especially with the TV talking heads going on and on about there being "jubilee" in the government over his death.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok... honestly though...

How many of you got a lump in your throat/stomach when the announcement came across??


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

olivehill said:


> Do you believe it _won't_ trigger at the very least attempts at retaliation? I'd say if there was any time to raise the alert levels it is now. His followers will not be pleased. Especially with the TV talking heads going on and on about there being "jubilee" in the government over his death.


I'm not saying we shouldn't be on high alert, I'm saying there is more to this.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

olivehill said:


> Do you believe it _won't_ trigger at the very least attempts at retaliation? I'd say if there was any time to raise the alert levels it is now. His followers will not be pleased. Especially with the TV talking heads going on and on about there being "jubilee" in the government over his death.


There is a lot of confusion over in the ME right now. I don't know that the retaliation hasn't already been started... 

Overthrowing regimes that were friendly with the US (or at least not fundamental enemies) for a more fundamental regimented Islamic based Government???


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

You know, back in the day, when a well-known bad guy was killed they would display the body. 

Will there be a video display of the body?

There was with Saddam's sons, weren't there?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> You know, back in the day, when a well-known bad guy was killed they would display the body.
> 
> Will there be a video display of the body?
> 
> There was with Saddam's sons, weren't there?


I'm not sure there's enough left to display.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I will never forget the day it happened....it's etched in my soul. I am glad this monster is dead. go AMERICA!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> House Intelligence Committee has apparently tweeted it as well.
> 
> Unless OBL's death is supposed to be the trigger to unleash attacks here in the United States, I'm not sure why this warrants the various military elements going into high alert.


Pakistan could be 'in play'....

Haven't found any hard news yet, but would assume he was hit by a drone in Waziristan or one of the western lawless provinces in Pakistan. Lots of crazy folks in Pak that are willing to die at the drop of a hat... Can't think of a better time to go on High Alert...


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Ernie said:


> I'm not saying we shouldn't be on high alert, I'm saying there is more to this.


Ahh, I misread your intent. I agree. This isn't as cut and dry as "Osama is dead, yay!!"


----------



## Plainswalker (Sep 24, 2009)

seedspreader said:


> Any bets? Inside Pakistan?


I heard he had an allergic reaction to shellfish that was served at the White House Correspondents' Dinner Saturday night. Turns out he was a blogger at the Huffington Post this whole time.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I think the President should start off his speech with:

"Osama, You're Fired."


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

NickieL said:


> I've been told it happened a week ago by a missle....
> 
> they had to wait for a dna test to confirm before announcing
> 
> ...


I don't think they would be scrambling right now trying to get a speech together if it happened a week ago. I believe it must have been very recently.
Within the last 24 hrs or less I would guess.

Dave


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Plainswalker said:


> I heard he had an allergic reaction to shellfish that was served at the White House Correspondents' Dinner Saturday night. Turns out he was a blogger at the Huffington Post this whole time.


Priceless.


----------



## Plainswalker (Sep 24, 2009)

seedspreader said:


> Ok... honestly though...
> 
> How many of you got a lump in your throat/stomach when the announcement came across??


Big time. I almost went to fill up the gas tank and hit the ATM as soon as I heard about it.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Ernie said:


> I'm not sure there's enough left to display.


That's what I was thinking. May not be much left to see.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Plainswalker said:


> Big time. I almost went to fill up the gas tank and hit the ATM as soon as I heard about it.


Honestly, I thought a few things...

1) If it causes me to have to leave here, How long do I have.
2) Almost any other thing that wouldn't cause me to leave, "I should wake the family so we can pray".

I was relieved it was "only" OBL getting killed.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

It was a keyster tightening moment for me as well, read it here before anywhere else, and heading off to bed once the baby gets to sleep.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

My wife asked if this has ever happened before...

I said the nearest thing I could recall, where an unannounced presidential address (without knowing anything about it at all) was when Russia invaded Afghanistan.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

There saying they got him in a Mansion outside of Islamabad (sp) Pakistan. Not running around some campround. This could really suck


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Plainswalker said:


> Big time. I almost went to fill up the gas tank and hit the ATM as soon as I heard about it.


Same here. As soon I heard the Pres. was about to make an unusual announcement, called my SO and told her to get ready to come home from a friend she was visiting about 20 miles away.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

TNHermit said:


> There saying they got him in a Mansion outside of Islamabad (sp) Pakistan. Not running around some campround. This could really suck


It will suck if Pakistan didn't clear the operation. 

We're an hour behind on the press conference now. I think this must have just happened. They're scrambling to figure out what to say and the House Intelligence Committee stole Obama's thunder big time.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

seedspreader said:


> Ok... honestly though...
> 
> How many of you got a lump in your throat/stomach when the announcement came across??


Oh great, I've wasted an hour loading 30-round magazines that'll have to be unloaded now. DH's busy outside rolling the razorwire back up.

Just kidding...but yeah, there was a bit of nervousness here.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

An hour now? Really?

I just don't buy that you can't put together a quick statement.

The President loves his pageantry.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe a faulty teleprompter??


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

So will the president declare that I get to go to work late tomorrow because he kept me up?


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree, if the baby wasn't so fussy and determined to out-wait Obama, I would be in bed by now.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

switchman62 said:


> Maybe a faulty teleprompter??


Ah... you may be on to something, those things take a while to warm up.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

"A special operations team infiltrated the mansion in Pakistan earlier today and unplugged Bin Laden's life support."


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Plainswalker said:


> Big time. I almost went to fill up the gas tank and hit the ATM as soon as I heard about it.


Not me...I cracked a beer.

At last, justice for Richard Guadagno, flight 93. we've been waiting far too long.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ernie said:


> "A special operations team infiltrated the mansion in Pakistan earlier today and unplugged Bin Laden's life support."


Boy, that would be sort of lame...


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

OBL was shot in the head, not sure if it was in Pakistan or just this side of the border.
We're having a arty in his (shooters) honor.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

The ticker is talking about the markets Friday. SUpposedly he has been dead a week and they have been verifying
gold and Silver are down big.
It will suck big if he has been there all the time an Pakistan is suppose to be our friend. Plus every wack job in the ME is going to be up for a good killing infidels


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

NickieL said:


> Not me...I cracked a beer.
> 
> At last, justice for Richard Guadagno, flight 93. we've been waiting far too long.


I think he means when WE (not you) didn't know it was OBL's death.

They are saying it wasn't a drone strike.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Brace yourselves ... Dear Leader is about to speak.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

The news up here is saying he was killed in a mansion in Islamabad, and it was a joint US military/CIA mission.

They've just made him a martyr. Can anyone say "jihad"? Things, I suspect, are about to get interesting.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Ernie said:


> "A special operations team infiltrated the mansion in Pakistan earlier today and unplugged Bin Laden's life support."


ABC News is reporting he was shot.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's Obama!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Only an hour and five minutes late.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> The news up here is saying he was killed in a mansion in Islamabad, and it was a joint US military/CIA mission.
> 
> They've just made him a martyr. Can anyone say "jihad"? Things, I suspect, are about to get interesting.


I think we're already at Jihad Tracy.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Per Obama it happened TODAY.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Well there you go... they've known for about a week to at least prepare for this...

Like I said, 

Pomp and Pageantry.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

olivehill said:


> Per Obama it happened TODAY.


He said he's known for a week where he was.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

It wasn't a bad speech. He almost took it political, but restrained.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hoorah!! Glad to here no service members were killed or injured in raid.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

There you have it,well inside Pakistan. This is gonna get ugly later, but or now lets enjoy the moment.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> He said he's known for a week where he was.


Heh. Since last August, according to him. "Save the kill shot for when my approval ratings are at the lowest."

Ok, for those of you keeping score at home:

*Them*
Loss of two skyscrapers, multiple planes, and thousands of innocents.
Two decade long wars that have bankrupted our nation.
An enormous number of American soldiers killed or maimed.
Loss of freedoms from the Patriot Act and assorted other legislation.
Government agents groping every child at airports in the name of security.

*Us*
Killed a geriatric dialysis patient.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I agree, SS, but it's going to get even more wild for a bit, I think.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I always wondered, when I read about the two witnesses in Revelation, how people would rejoice and give gifts when they are killed in the streets of Jerusalem (and their bodies sit there)... but I can definitely see it in this day and age with the TV/internet instant connections.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> It wasn't a bad speech. He almost took it political, but restrained.


Did we listen to the same speech?

"I ... me ... my ... I ... me ... my ..."

Hearing him tell it, it was almost like he guided the specops team in through the door and told them when to shoot. 

Fine. We got Osama. Now let's roll back the Patriot Act, disband DHS and TSA, bring our troops home from Iraq and Afghanistan, and tell the Libyans they're on their own.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Did we listen to the same speech?
> 
> "I ... me ... my ... I ... me ... my ..."
> 
> ...


Ernie, he sounded like any President I've ever heard give a speech in the last 40 years to me.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Heck, yeah, on this we agree Ernie, let's go further, let the Pakistanis know they are on their own as well, along with the Saudi's and Israelis, let em all fend for themselves.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I hope it doesn't turn out to be ironic that it was announced on* May Day*


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I think it's interesting that it's eight years to the day from GWB's "Mission Accomplished"...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I think it's interesting that it's eight years to the day from GWB's "Mission Accomplished"...


I've never had a problem with the "Mission Accomplished" thing, because I've always understood the whole "war on terror" to be larger than the conquering of Iraq, which is what M.A. was about.

But since, you bring this up, (and I've seen a bunch of people who mocked Bush for saying this, bringing this up... not you Tracy, but others), does anyone think this means that the "War on Terror" is done and over with?

As I said, it was the deadliest month in Iraq since 2009. The same Iraq that the current President campaigned that we were out of.

The sad truth is there is no easy answer to the whole "Radical Islam" issue, because it's unpleasant business when someone makes it part of their religion and culture to kill you as a tenant of their radical religion...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

BTW, anyone know another famous evil man who was killed on May 1st?


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

"I can think of only one death that brought the world peace and we celebrated that a week ago." (borrowed from a friend, and so true) Thank you Lord for your sovereign grace...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Mission Accomplished was an Air Craft carrier thing. I was a carrier jock. They had accomplished THEIR mission. It had nothing to do with the war. Bush just made a poor choice. but the MSM has lied about it ever since


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

But hey ... everyone wins tonight.

Conservatives get to beat their chest about how great America is.
Liberals get to gloat about how their guy did what Bush couldn't do.
Obama gets to mount a corpse to his hood and drive around for a year and a half campaigning.
Muslims get to hoist up pictures of a brand new martyr and incite further violence.
Tyrants in America get to use this to crack down on more of our freedoms in the name of "security".

I'm certainly in the minority as I sit here and try to figure out what this is going to mean in the weeks to come.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

seedspreader said:


> BTW, anyone know another famous evil man who was killed on May 1st?


Hitler -- 1945


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ernie said:


> But hey ... everyone wins tonight.
> 
> Conservatives get to beat their chest about how great America is.
> Liberals get to gloat about how their guy did what Bush couldn't do.
> ...


OH, I think there are a few of us in the minority.

My statement on Facebook:
Just so everyone gets this... I'm not happy to see Bin Laden dead, because I know he is falling into the hands of the One True God now and I can only imagine the reality of that and the regret in his life... For that alone, I feel sorry for him. But I AM happy that this will give closure to many people who have suffered from the results of his actions.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Hitler -- 1945


Bingo.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Please don't think I was mocking GWB, or anyone. I just thought the date was interesting.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

So... I wanted to see if the interwebs had any inkling this was going to happen, I just started searching the news archives for the past week. The only hits I get are that Al Queda must have had some idea...

http://newstabulous.com/al-qaeda-threatens-to-unleash-nuclear-hellstorm-if-bin-laden-caught/9761/



> Guantanamo Bay, Cuba (NEWSTABULOUS) &#8211; According to news reported by WikiLeaks, threats have been received from al-Qaeda terrorists, stating that they will &#8220;unleash a nuclear hellstorm&#8221; upon Western countries if Osama bin Laden is ever caught or killed.
> 
> Further, an al-Qaeda senior commander revealed that their group has hidden a nuclear device somewhere in Europe, which will be exploded if and when Osama bin Laden is nabbed or assassinated, per recent &#8220;top secret&#8221; documents, publicized by whistle-blower WikiLeaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

now issuing global travel alert to all us


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Please don't think I was mocking GWB, or anyone. I just thought the date was interesting.


Oh, I don't, I thought it was interesting also. Just giving my take on it.

I think everyone has brought up pertinent issues.

Ron Paul posted this on his FB. (and why I love him)

"If tyranny and oppression come to this land, it will be in the guise of fighting a foreign enemy." â James Madison


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> But since, you bring this up, (and I've seen a bunch of people who mocked Bush for saying this, bringing this up... not you Tracy, but others), does anyone think this means that the "War on Terror" is done and over with?


I don't think the "War on Terror" will ever be over and done with. That is not in the radical muslim's game plan. But I am thrilled beyond belief that this particular battle is done with!!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Consider tonight's events in light of the recent changes on Obama's staff.

The head of the CIA becomes the Secretary of Defense. A compliant general becomes the head of the CIA.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

very true


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

mamaof3peas said:


> now issuing global travel alert to all us


Seriously? Got a link? My newsfeeds aren't showing anything?


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

im just listening to fox news still, i will see if i can find a link...


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.fox23news.com/news/local...ls-over-bin-Laden/Y3Rj_IUrCkat1Xlu-Oguag.cspx

WASHINGTON (AP) - The State Department is putting U.S. embassies on alert and is warning Americans abroad of possible reprisal attacks from al-Qaida and its affiliates around the world after the killing of the group's leader Osama bin Laden by American forces in Pakistan.

In a worldwide travel alert released shortly after President Barack Obama late Sunday announced bin Laden's death in a military operation, the department said there was an "enhanced potential for anti-American violence given recent counterterrorism activity in Pakistan." It said Americans living or traveling abroad, particularly in areas that have been hit by anti-American violence in the past should limit travel outside their homes and avoid large gatherings.

The alert said U.S. embassy operations would continue "to the extent possible under the constraints of any evolving security situation."

not sure, but this may be what they were referring to??


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Looks likely -- thanks for that.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Whoa...this is the most users I have ever seen on a thread here at one time....

And I agree with Ernie. I put as my FB status...I smell a red herring. I no longer trust our gov't. Keep your powder dry and your eyes open.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Our local FOX station didn't even cover the thing and kept on with some crappy "reality" show. Take that for what you want.

My hats off to the guys on the ground that got this done. I've been waiting for close to ten years.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

what was it?? trumps apprentice right, lol


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Our local Fox station had a Prof. on saying the place OBL was found was a retirement community in Pakistan. That right there is hilarious if true.


----------



## Plainswalker (Sep 24, 2009)

My wife pointed out that we now know why William and Kate didn't go on their previously planned honeymoon to Jordan. (I'm sure you were all wondering.)


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

bee said:


> Let's see The Big "O" cleans up two messes in less than a week..his Birth Certificate and Osama. Any bets on how long it takes before "Conspiracy Nuts" say Osama's death was faked just like B O's Birth Certificate. The man is probibly in a private wing of some research hospital having decided to donate DNA and thro the rest of Al Q under the bus for medical help and extended life. Red Herrings indeed....


I heard someone on Fox news (I think it was Jennifer Griffin) say a bit ago that a "very bloody photo" of Osama had been released. So, I'm sure we'll be able to see some sort of "proof" tomorrow. 

Cant say the same for BO's fake birth cert.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> What bothered me was his "I, Me, I, Me" speech.


Me too.

I'm estactic about Osama bin Laden being killed though. Don't mistake that!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Apologies all for my cynical tounge-in-cheek post...must have something to do with the fact I should have been born in Missouri...

Or it could be that I just don't trust Obama and can't stand to listen to his studied pause filled speaking style.

I hope Osama is dead. I hope that in killing him we have not unleashed death and misery on innocents that had nothing to do with his death. I also hope the sun will be shining here tomorrow; even tho the weatherman says heavy rain. And yes, Obama can make me happy..he can decide not to run for a second term. Goodnite.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

OBL is history now, for which I am glad. The cost of extinguishing this vile insect will be exacted by extremists. I am not happy tonight due to considering the nature of their response against America. "O" is most certainly taking credit for this, wonder how good HIS security really is?!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Body buried at sea.

I can see this two ways.

1) No shrine/memorial that way. They didn't want to inflame a bunch of Muslim's by how they buried him.
2) No autopsy to find out how he died in case it's different than the official story.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> Body buried at sea.
> 
> I can see this two ways.
> 
> ...


We may never see it, but you can be sure there was a video taken of the raid in case proof is ever required.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> We may never see it, but you can be sure there was a video taken of the raid in case proof is ever required.


No argument there, but that doesn't mean he was killed the way they say.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm assuming the body was buried within 24 hours because it is Muslim tradition and at sea because which country country would want his body. Any country that would want would use it to rally radicals. This way, no one gets it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I would suggest being on hightened alert for the next couple months - there could be attempts at retaliation


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Hate to be a jerk here, but I believe he was dead years ago and it makes the mind wonder why they are claiming his death now. Could there be a possibility that they are preempting a strike on the US and setting up their alibi? (AKA.. we'll, it's retaliation for the killing of OBL). I have my ear to the ground. Reports say he was killed last night.. reports say he was killed last week.. reports say they are doing DNA right now.. (after the body was supposedly treated with Islamic tradition and buried at sea??) reports say DNA was done after the death last week and before announcing it. People are quick to believe even though there is no hardcore proof at the moment. Pictures? Umm... only takes a pro to work out that little detail. Anyway.. I hope it brings closure or inspiration to whomever needs it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Did i hear this right-Bin Laden shield himself with a Woman, while the Navy Seal took him down.(shot him)


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Did i hear this right-Bin Laden shield himself with a Woman, while the Navy Seal took him down.(shot him)


Yes. No. Maybe. There's been at least 11 different versions of what happened from the government alone, including the House Intelligence Committee announcing that he died a week ago and Obama stating he died yesterday. 

Things you should accept:

1. The government is lying to us.
2. The real story and the official story don't match.
3. You'll never know the details. 
4. This will be made useful to them.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> Body buried at sea.
> 
> I can see this two ways.
> 
> ...


Or 3..... there is no body. The whole charade is a massive cover-up to divert attention from reality elsewhere. 
The wildly photo-shopped pic of celebrations on the white house lawn did it for me.

Wag the Dog


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> Or 3..... there is no body. The whole charade is a massive cover-up to divert attention from reality elsewhere.
> The wildly photo-shopped pic of celebrations on the white house lawn did it for me.
> 
> Wag the Dog


That was one of the things that bothered me as well.

WHILE Obama was speaking a crowd of young supporters had gathered outside the White House to cheer. By the end of the speech, cut to the huge throng out there having some sort of frat party.

Having worked a lot in Washington, I can tell you that you can't get anywhere quickly. There's a lot of apartments near the White House but they aren't owned by the young folks pictured in the photos, I'm betting. That's a high-rent area. And you simply do not hop on the metro and zip over to the White House. Especially not at midnight.

So was preliminary news leaked to special partisan groups and were they told to gather in advance? Or was that really one carload of supporters photographed 15 different ways to look like a huge mob? Or perhaps that was footage from some other time?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Photo shopped, all the way.

This administration, and whoever runs the puppet strings, has lost the last thread of respect for the American populace. They're to the point that they admit their disdain openly, and without remorse, to the point of insult.

What's next ?


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to agree that the celebrations were a bit odd and happened way too fast. This whole thing is all a little too tidy for me.

I think we are be lied to about how this went down. I am just not sure what the point of the misdirection is.

I think the next few weeks/ months will be very interesting.......


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Palmetto1 said:


> I have to agree that the celebrations were a bit odd and happened way too fast. This whole thing is all a little too tidy for me.
> 
> I think we are be lied to about how this went down. I am just not sure what the point of the misdirection is.
> 
> I think the next few weeks/ months will be very interesting.......


Obama's ratings were in the tank and circling the drain. A poll showed that those who doubted before were not convinced by his release of a "birth certificate" and 1 in 3 Americans believe he was born overseas. Even a freakshow like Donald Trump was starting to look better as a president in 2012.

Thus the timing. Many are speculating that Osama has been dead for years and was wheeled out for this special event. Why else the sudden burial at sea? That will just fuel conspiracy theory for the next 30 years and Bin Laden will be more frequently sighted than Elvis. The proper way to handle this is to hand over the evidence to an independent body for analysis, not to dump the body overboard in the middle of the night. Personally, I think Bin Laden has been alive up to this time and they've known exactly where he was and that he was no threat any longer due to his illness. They waited until they needed him to go in and conduct an assassination. Strong word to use, I know, but I don't know what else to call it when you send in a special forces team to shoot a geriatric, bedridden dialysis patient. They said he resisted. What did he do? Frantically press the "call" button for his nurse? I'd be surprised if Bin Laden was even conscious when they shot him.

You want to end AQ? You trot out an aging and infirm Osama Bin Laden in diapers and let the whole world have a good long look at the boogeyman of the last decade. You want to kick the "war on terror" up a notch? You claim to have shot him and then dispose of the body before independent parties can verify.

This is theatre, and it's only Act 1. You're REALLY not going to like Act 2.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Something about all of this bothers me because it just doesn't seem real. I have no proof, only a gut feeling that somehow this is all a political set-up to influence us somehow--and I'm not a usual tin hatter, either. Something just seems fishy and I have lots of questions.

I guess time will tell.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Ernie said:


> This is theatre, and it's only Act 1. You're REALLY not going to like Act 2.


As much as I resist agreeing, Ernie, I have a sad suspicion that you're correct, at least in part.

This isn't over, and the people dancing in the streets who think it is... well, I'm afraid they're in for a very rude awakening. 

The problem is, our culture is so different. We see the death of the leader as the cutting off of the head. Unfortunately, most people in the west have little knowledge of how Islamic culture works. We're wrong. Even if EVERYTHING they've said about how this went down is perfectly true and above-board (and I'm not saying that it is or isn't -- how could I possibly know?) the OUTCOME of this is what matters, not how he died, where he died, or if he died last night.

The problem is, few people have the capacity to step outside their own experience and consider a situation from another culture's perspective. Americans think "we killed the enemy" -- those who follow extreme Islam think "he's now a martyr". Just because we follow a set of cultural "rules" that says it's now "over" for him, that he's gone and can no longer affect the outcome doesn't mean it's true -- as a matter of fact, I suspect we've merely provided a rallying point for those followers of Islam who were on the fence, so to speak.

I don't believe that the assassination of Osama bin Laden was the end of this war -- in fact, I believe it may well simply be the beginning.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Obama's ratings were in the tank and circling the drain. A poll showed that those who doubted before were not convinced by his release of a "birth certificate" and 1 in 3 Americans believe he was born overseas. Even a freakshow like Donald Trump was starting to look better as a president in 2012.
> 
> Thus the timing. Many are speculating that Osama has been dead for years and was wheeled out for this special event. Why else the sudden burial at sea? That will just fuel conspiracy theory for the next 30 years and Bin Laden will be more frequently sighted than Elvis. The proper way to handle this is to hand over the evidence to an independent body for analysis, not to dump the body overboard in the middle of the night. Personally, I think Bin Laden has been alive up to this time and they've known exactly where he was and that he was no threat any longer due to his illness. They waited until they needed him to go in and conduct an assassination. Strong word to use, I know, but I don't know what else to call it when you send in a special forces team to shoot a geriatric, bedridden dialysis patient. They said he resisted. What did he do? Frantically press the "call" button for his nurse? I'd be surprised if Bin Laden was even conscious when they shot him.
> 
> ...


I agree with all you are saying. I just wonder if there is something else coming that "they" know about that we don't.

If we get hit in the next few weeks they will call it a retaliation. If we had not killed OBL and we were hit in the next few weeks it would be another victory for the Jihadists, which Obama really doesn't need.

Makes me nervous they know there is an attack or something coming.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Now THAT is where you are wrong Becka(said nicely:nana; because our Gov has wayyyy too much practice with telling US just what THEY want us to know and no more.

This must be one of my tinfoil moments. Do you suppose the birth certificate did not have the desired effect so the PTB ramped up to stage 2?? Burial at sea; planning for the future or a true desire to head off some muslim outrage?Boggles the mind to consider what TRUE Tinfoil folks would say if we got "hit" anytime soon..would THEY call it act 3?? Considering the fact there are still folks that believe 9/11 was an "inside job"... We never landed on the moon and all the evidence presented lately is Photoshoped..:duel:

I am going to finish my coffee, go play with my baby birds and plant fruit trees. Never mind that I soon won't be able to afford the coffee, be allowed to raise the birds or eat my own fruit.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

They supposedly knew where Osama was since August. They don't even have the results of the DNA test as of yet, something just doesn't pass the smell test.
What better way than to come out with this to get our minds off of other things like Obama's ratings are way down, his birth certificate which doesn't even show the seal of Hawaii.
I think he's been dead for a long time.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Obama's ratings were in the tank and circling the drain. A poll showed that those who doubted before were not convinced by his release of a "birth certificate" and 1 in 3 Americans believe he was born overseas. Even a freakshow like Donald Trump was starting to look better as a president in 2012.
> 
> Thus the timing. Many are speculating that Osama has been dead for years and was wheeled out for this special event. Why else the sudden burial at sea? That will just fuel conspiracy theory for the next 30 years and Bin Laden will be more frequently sighted than Elvis. The proper way to handle this is to hand over the evidence to an independent body for analysis, not to dump the body overboard in the middle of the night. Personally, I think Bin Laden has been alive up to this time and they've known exactly where he was and that he was no threat any longer due to his illness. They waited until they needed him to go in and conduct an assassination. Strong word to use, I know, but I don't know what else to call it when you send in a special forces team to shoot a geriatric, bedridden dialysis patient. They said he resisted. What did he do? Frantically press the "call" button for his nurse? I'd be surprised if Bin Laden was even conscious when they shot him.
> 
> ...


Ernie, this is one of those times that I really, really hope you are wrong...but somehow I get that terrible feeling in my gut that you aren't.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Forerunner said:


> This administration, and whoever runs the puppet strings,


That would be Hillary Clinton, whose Center for American Progress has supplied most of Obamas admin.

They are HUGE enemies, dontchaknow.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

bee said:


> I am going to finish my coffee, go play with my baby birds and plant fruit trees. Never mind that I soon won't be able to afford the coffee, be allowed to raise the birds or eat my own fruit.


Bingo! Now that's REALITY that I can see and feel. 

So, how does this story of OBL affect gas prices? Will our troops FINALLY be able to come home? What about the devastation caused by the tornadoes? What about the nuclear reactors in Japan? How are we going to survive our failing economy? Maybe it's just me, but I'm thinking there's a whole lot more we shouldn't be forgetting.

If it's true and OBL is dead, I congratulate our troops. On the other hand, there's lots going on right now and we would do well not to get sidetracked.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

I heard rumors of 7 buck a gallon gas, they might use this to justify jacking up the prices, never know!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Obama's ratings were in the tank and circling the drain. A poll showed that those who doubted before were not convinced by his release of a "birth certificate" and 1 in 3 Americans believe he was born overseas. Even a freakshow like Donald Trump was starting to look better as a president in 2012.
> 
> Thus the timing.


Exactly what I said last night when hubby told me OBL was dead. I don't trust any of them in D.C. Everything they do is for personal gain, power and greed. They don't care one bit about the country, or you, or me.

Has anyone seen a _known _ SEAL give an account?

I don't really care about any of this, one way or another. Whoopeedo, they killed one muslim. 

Can we leave the ME now? How many of our boys have died because Pakistan wasn't really "our friend"? The whole things turns my stomach.

I swear we live in some weird puppet show.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, and by the way, I don't watch the news so I didn't see any images of people gathered, celebrating at the White House. If that is true, it certainly was a set up photo op. Kinda like all the "doctors" gathered wearing white coats that were handed out when obama made one of his health care speeches.

It's not like happy sheeple can just access the royal palace whenever they want.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Palmetto1 said:


> I agree with all you are saying. I just wonder if there is something else coming that "they" know about that we don't.
> 
> If we get hit in the next few weeks they will call it a retaliation. If we had not killed OBL and we were hit in the next few weeks it would be another victory for the Jihadists, which Obama really doesn't need.
> 
> Makes me nervous they know there is an attack or something coming.


This is exactly what I was saying. We're not prepped enough for this, should it be what is going on. Ugh. But.. it's interesting that the govt can pull off just about anything these days (as they have always done..) but the scary part is that their doing their antics in plain sight.. and not even bothering to cover their footprints at all. So many inconsistencies.. right out there for everyone to see. That should show you right now who has the power.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

And I have to add this... has anyone here seen gatherings first-hand?? It doesn't feel real to me. Are people really out in the STREETS celebrating this death? Life is going on as usual everywhere I've seen first-hand. I didn't know about the crowds gathering at the White House.. this is interesting.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

scooter said:


> They supposedly knew where Osama was since August. They don't even have the results of the DNA test as of yet, something just doesn't pass the smell test.
> What better way than to come out with this to get our minds off of other things like Obama's ratings are way down, his birth certificate which doesn't even show the seal of Hawaii.
> I think he's been dead for a long time.


Rush Limaugh has been saying for years that he thinks he Osama is dead. I'll see what he says about this today.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

bluemoonluck said:


> I saw a post on FB that said "Osama is dead!" last night, and my tired mind read "_Obama _is dead!". I actually got excited for a minute there, until I started thinking about Pres Joe Biden...but by then I had realized my error. Still a good thing if Osama really is dead


Same thing when I turned on the TV,before my coffee. Got to do something about my dry eye problem. Too much excitement, first thing in the morning.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Im kind of surprised at this thread, did you all not WANT Bin Laden found and killed?


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> BTW, anyone know another famous evil man who was killed on May 1st?





Tracy Rimmer said:


> Hitler -- 1945





seedspreader said:


> Bingo.


FYI, neither Bin Laden nor Hitler died on May 1st.


----------



## petchie (Dec 2, 2008)

therunbunch said:


> And I have to add this... has anyone here seen gatherings first-hand?? It doesn't feel real to me. Are people really out in the STREETS celebrating this death? Life is going on as usual everywhere I've seen first-hand. I didn't know about the crowds gathering at the White House.. this is interesting.


Have one kid living in DC- He and friends hopped the metro over at about 10:30pm when it was leaked. 

The other kid was in NYC staying near times square and could see from her hotel window.

The kid in Boston was peeved he missed both places. 

No photoshopping, and the word was leaked about 90 minutes before the pres spoke. Midnight means nothing when your in your 20's! The night has just begun.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

The crowds were real- we were in bed just falling asleep at 1040 last night- our daughter called at 1045 with the news of what happened- over 5000 of them showed up to rally downtown from us... a peaceful rally chanting USA USA USA.. but there were 3000 of them there within minutes of hearing- and you are right- midnight to 20 somethings is like 10 am to us!!!


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

At least I can come here for some sanity. I wake up and check FB and see a whole bunch of people thanking Obama and giving him credit for killing OBL. 

At least I'm not the only one who smells something fishy here.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

If nothing else this event gives us the reason to double check those preps that are on the edge of dated, short on the shelf and the need for a full tank of fuel in the rigs.

political or not, real time or set in motion for whatever reason, it was announced last night for a purpose, and the media will be yakking about it all week, and the smoke and mirrors preventing us from seeing what else is happening is what i worry about, that which i can see i can deal with or not as i choose, but to not be given thechoice to choose makes me suspicious of many things, and wondering if its time to "go dark".

No, i never celebrate the death of even who i might perceive as my enemies, it was not how i was raised.

William 
Idaho


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I agree bluemoon, its just that I didn't expect the take on it from here that this thread has.

I don't think it was done a while ago and just announced now, I have friends with children in the military and they have all said their children told them a few days ago, something big was going to happen..........which I didn't think they should be telling anyone but :shrug:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I heard someone on Fox news (I think it was Jennifer Griffin) say a bit ago that a *"very bloody photo"* of Osama had been released


One British paper is running a FAKE Photoshopped image that they claim is Osama's body


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

earthkitty said:


> Exactly what I said last night when hubby told me OBL was dead. I don't trust any of them in D.C. Everything they do is for personal gain, power and greed. They don't care one bit about the country, or you, or me.
> 
> I swear we live in some weird puppet show.


I completely agree. Somehow it saddens me that I agree. I wish our government was decent enough to earn a "yay" when it should be given.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

So they killed the CIA double and dumped the evidence.:yawn:

Dont believe word one of it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Some Media person actually did announce that "Obama is dead".


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Well to add to the idiocy this morning a friend sent me the video of Benazir Bhutto and that OBL was dead in 2007..... 

But what we do know is the General Dynamics still has the worlds largest tank manufacturing plant in the world in Pakistan..... which has been supplying tanks to the ME countries that "were" friendly like Egypt to the several states, but now are in "chaos" so just why was it that this raid happened in a nation that we put dollars into to build weapons in.... why now, and just what is gonna happen at the General Dynamics plant in the future because of it? ramifications.

Then too, we know that the IED found near Brownsville Texas last month on a bridge that was counting down but was dismantled is not being reported by the MSM, and was akin to those IED that have been blowing folks up in IRAQ, ergo any prudent person can put together that there are already folks here in the several states about to "go off" so perhaps the "timing" of this death is for that purpose, which will allow deployment of UN forces in the streets of many cities in the several states united..... just random thoughts surrounding this event in my head.

Oh and oil, Gold and Silver and the stock market being down..... yeah, its down but look at how little, and the bounce back towards the upside.... anything to make the news i guess. Kitco price change due to dollar flux and Kitco homepage scroll down to see oil, and dollar index if you never looked there before

William
Idaho


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Shygal said:


> Im kind of surprised at this thread, did you all not WANT Bin Laden found and killed?


I don't think it really even matters, except for the revenge killing kind of attitude.

Muslim attacks on the US go back to the 70's in current times, and if you want to really go back then it goes back to the crusades.

Killing one guy doesn't really matter. It may make some people feel good, but the attacks, from both sides, will continue. Now they will attack us, we will attack them for attacking us, and so on.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Blu3duk said:


> No, i never celebrate the death of even who i might perceive as my enemies, it was not how i was raised.
> 
> William
> Idaho


AMEN

People celebrating and chanting in the streets over OBL's death is just as disgusting as the Palestinian's behavior after 9/11. I see no difference.


I will never "celebrate" the death of another human being.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> AMEN
> 
> People celebrating and chanting in the streets over OBL's death is just as disgusting as the Palestinian's behavior after 9/11. I see no difference.
> 
> ...


Me either! While I am glad he is no longer a threat, I am not happy to think of someone in hell. His choice, but still not something I celebrate.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I will never "celebrate" the death of another human being.[/QUOTE]

For your sake I hope this remains true; I can see myself dancing on the grave of anyone that hurts precious family members and thus understand the reactions of some 9/11 families. Revenge?? No. Osama was a hunted,wounded animal for nearly 10 years. His death now could almost be considered a mercy..excepting that "WE" have made a martyr of him.

One thing I believe we can take to the bank..it isn't over.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> OH, I think there are a few of us in the minority.
> 
> My statement on Facebook:
> Just so everyone gets this... I'm not happy to see Bin Laden dead, because I know he is falling into the hands of the One True God now and I can only imagine the reality of that and the regret in his life... For that alone, I feel sorry for him. But I AM happy that this will give closure to many people who have suffered from the results of his actions.


I agree with you facebook statement. I was thinking the same thing. It's a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> Body buried at sea.
> 
> I can see this two ways.
> 
> ...


Or to verify it was even Bin Laden to start with. Radical Muslims will be inflamed regardless of how he was buried.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

therunbunch said:


> Hate to be a jerk here, but I believe he was dead years ago and it makes the mind wonder why they are claiming his death now. Could there be a possibility that they are preempting a strike on the US and setting up their alibi? (AKA.. we'll, it's retaliation for the killing of OBL). I have my ear to the ground. Reports say he was killed last night.. reports say he was killed last week.. reports say they are doing DNA right now.. (after the body was supposedly treated with Islamic tradition and buried at sea??) reports say DNA was done after the death last week and before announcing it. People are quick to believe even though there is no hardcore proof at the moment. Pictures? Umm... only takes a pro to work out that little detail. Anyway.. I hope it brings closure or inspiration to whomever needs it.


I'm with you on this. Smells fishy, and I'm not talking about the sea either.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dear Family -

When did this become the Political forum. YOU know how I feel about this crap.
Yes I did get reported post, yes I have scanned the last two page.
Yes there are people here that cannot get into general chat/political forum to make their comments.

Now. I am closing this thread. Conspiracy theories, etc, Put in a different forum! And if you want to discuss the possible ramifications that may happen due to some believing and want to retaliate, or not believing it's him or not.

Now, remember where you are. Even with everything going on here, I am checking via cell phone, I do get reported posts emails on the phone and PM's on the phone. I just cannot close via phone that I know how to for now.)

Now remember where you are posting.

Angie the angry :grit:



Hi again. After a pm or two, I've gone over this and tried pulling out the more GC type snipping posts, and leaving most of the conversation.
So, I opened the thread.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Im just glad he is gone,I am glad,truly, that evil was eliminated.No PC feelings here from me for his death.

We celebrated the removal of Hitler,I see no difference.

If this is out of place here and needs removal from this board,thats fine,its my thoughts and I dont apologize to anyone for having them though,a killer has been removed,its a good thing IMO.

Live by the sword and die by the sword,it happens.He made his own destiny.


----------

